# age limit



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

Does anyone know if there is an age limit for adoption?we were thinking of fostering for a few yrs then going onto adoption,but we would be 43 by then and didnt know if this would be to old...


----------



## DennyS (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi there

The limit for adoption was 45, but I read that this has been changed and there is no age limit as such, but most local authorities like there to be no more than 45 years between the age of the child and their adoptive paterns.  Have a look at the goverment website, it is very good, and is www.baaf.org.uk.

Good luck.


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi

Here's the official line from BAAF (British Association of Adoption and Fostering) www.baaf.org.uk

* Adopters must be 21 years of age or over. Although there is no upper age limit, many agencies would not usually expect there to be more than about a 45 year age gap between the child and their adoptive parents. However, any age gap will be considered in the context of the needs of the individual child. *

Hope this helps

Good luck
Karen x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Hi Lilacbunnykins

I'm glad you asked this question as all though we have adopted two I would love a third, greedy I know, I have one of each & love them to bits, I just feel if I had been able to conceive we would have had 3, does that make sense?

We are 38 & 39 & I would dearly love to adopt again I just thought I was getting to old, so thankyou for asking this question & getting replies to it,

I've just got to convince DH this is for all of us not just me!

Superal


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

ahh ty for yr replies i will look into this...


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Hi, I am 45 and have been accepted for child age range 18 months to 3 years old with no problems.  My friend is 49 and has been accepted as well but for older children - 6-10 age range.  Depends what age group you have in mind I suspect.

All the best


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi, my DH and I are almost 43 and we've been told we could go for another one if we want.  I think a lot will depend on what age you want and the type of adopters that your LA/Agency already have on their books.  

A word of warning though, you really don't have the same energy levels when you're older and a young toddler can take it out of you (and I'm speaking from experience).  Emotionally we want a second but are deliberating if we have the physical energy to manage it.   

If you're planning to foster that would probably give you a good idea of what you can manage.

Good luck
Cindy


----------

